# Is this spray paint safe for faux rock?



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

Just got some textured spray paint from B&Q for foam rock backrounds, would it be safe if i let it dry for a few days to get toxins out?
Or do i need to seel it? if so with what?
thanks


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

ReptileRyan said:


> Just got some textured spray paint from B&Q for foam rock backrounds, would it be safe if i let it dry for a few days to get toxins out?
> Or do i need to seel it? if so with what?
> thanks


It's fine to use if you varnish it. Any paint is fine aslong as it's sealed.


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

what varnish would be the best/safest for my use?
thanks


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Yacht varnish. I reckon a lot of varnishes would be ok. Polyurethane varnish might be ok too.


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Use floor varnish


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

any varnish would be fine.
i alway use cheap £1 per tin floor varnish

as already mention it is toxic (even when in a cured form) so needs sealing

this is from a previous post...


ch4dg said:


> it is just like mainy paints and grout people use but if its is *sealed correctly* it will be fine
> 
> this is from thier site about the product....
> 
> ...


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Ronseal Outdoor Varnish | Varnish Products | Ronseal

I always use this one as it says it has uv protection and durable from water


----------

